# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Προβλημα με chromecast

## tompao

Καλησπερα.Πηρα ενα chromecast 3 νομιζοντας βεβαια οτι ειναι πολυ απλο.
Το συνδεω κανονικα στην τηλεοραση ,μια LG 50ara στhn hdmi θυρα.
Δεν εμφανιζεται τιποτα.Το δοκιμασα και σε μια 26αρα sony bravia τιποτα απολυτως.
Προσπαθησα να κανω ρεσετ κρατωντας το κουμπι 1 λεπτο πατημενο δεν εμφανιζεται ουτε αλλαζει το φωτακι στο chromecast.
Kammia idea?

----------

